# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Start Up Issue



## JWTaylor (May 22, 2013)

I have recently begun experiencing a problem where upon pressing the power button, after a short pause, the Dell logo flashes up briefly followed by an endless grey screen. By pressing the power button again it will instantly turn off, then I just turn it back on and it starts as usual with no problems. This happens every time without fail. I have had this problem once before and after many attempts to resolve the problem including system restore to no avail, I was forced to completely reset my PC and reinstall Windows.

I would rather not have to go through the trouble of reinstalling my programs and game collection again so I would greatly appreciate a fix for this problem. Thanks in adavance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*

Hi and Welcome to TSF! - Please make sure that you post in the correct area on the forum next time.

This happens with each startup?

Sounds like it may be a bad driver. What have you installed lately?


----------



## JWTaylor (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF! - Please make sure that you post in the correct area on the forum next time.
> 
> This happens with each startup?
> 
> Sounds like it may be a bad driver. What have you installed lately?


Yes this happens exactly as described at every start-up, when restarting the system also acts exactly the same too. 

I installed Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (version 1.75.0.1300) and Google Talk Plugin earlier this month. I have restored my system to a few days ago(the problem, for the second time only haven arisen yesterday), I know I installed Steam before restoring but apart from that only some updates perhaps.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*

The issue still happens even with the system restore?

How long has this been going on for?


----------



## JWTaylor (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The issue still happens even with the system restore?
> 
> How long has this been going on for?


Just since yesterday, but I had the exact same problem once before which I could only finally solve with a complete reset and Windows reinstallation. And yes it still persists after the system restore.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*

How old is the computer?


----------



## JWTaylor (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How old is the computer?


I bought it December 2012. It's a Dell Inspiron 17R SE (7720 base).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*

The laptop would still be in warranty then. I would recommend asking Dell to fix the issue.


----------



## JWTaylor (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The laptop would still be in warranty then. I would recommend asking Dell to fix the issue.


 Thanks, I'll definitely try that


----------



## JWTaylor (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The laptop would still be in warranty then. I would recommend asking Dell to fix the issue.


While navigating the Dell support page I looked under the drivers and downloads tab. I downloaded the Inspiron 7720 system BIOS and the system now appears fine is functioning correctly again. Thanks for all your help :thanx:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Start Up Issue*

Glad you got it working correctly!


----------

